# TLB 110 engine cutting off (Help)



## 22814 (Nov 25, 2006)

Has anyone out there had problems with the engine stopping, (sounds like fuel supply is being cut off). Problem comes after the tractor has warmed up for 20 -30 minutes of operation. I bought the tractor new and had this problem first around 300 hours. I changed out the fuel control module Part # LVA11884 the first time after getting a wire diagram and tracking it down. This fixed the problem for about 200 hours. It has returned and I changed out the fuel module again. This time it didnt' fix it. Any help would be aprreciated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When was the last time you inspected the fuel filter?


----------



## 22814 (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuel filter was replaced at the same time I replaced the module at 300 hours. The service manual has the first filter change at 400 hours. I will try that today.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you find water or crud in the bottom of the fuel filter bowl, you will want to inspect the fuel tank for possible contamination as well. You would be amazed at the little "beasties" and agae that can grow in diesel fuel if it gets contaminated with water. This can wreak havoc with the entire fuel system.


----------



## 22814 (Nov 25, 2006)

I replaced the fuel filter about 2 hours ago and ran the tractor about 1.5 hours with no problems. Hopefully that has fixed the problem. Thanks.

Question? Do you think the filter could be getting plugged faster then normal due to the dye that is present in farm diesel?


----------



## 22814 (Nov 25, 2006)

I took off the sediment bowl the last time and didn't find anything in there. Didn't even appear like water was present. The same goes this time. I may have to completely drain the tank and clean it out to make sure.


----------

